# night and light



## xavierdumoulin (Jan 7, 2010)

[/IMG]New photos in the website xavierdumoulin.com
Category "nocturne"


----------



## Casshew (Jan 7, 2010)

The water on #3 looks smooth as ice (or maybe it is ice?)

Very nice.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jan 7, 2010)

The first and last are my favorites. Very clean. It would have been great if you could had reduced the intensity of the two lights in the first one, however.


----------



## aliaks (Jan 7, 2010)

Like all three
nice shutter on water


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 7, 2010)

Like all three and would really like #2 if it was straightened.


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 8, 2010)

CSR Studio said:


> Like all three and would really like #2 if it was straightened.



Be kind of boring if it were straight.

I like 2 the best.


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Jan 8, 2010)

well, the second is straightened, it's the construction itself, I thinh, which is not straight...
Thanks for your comments!!!!


----------



## xjken99 (Jan 8, 2010)

I like all three, #2 is good but, I would tried cropping out the railing and just had the wall and the tunnel.


----------



## ocular (Jan 10, 2010)

#1 You have something going on with the little house and the walls behind it. If you can go back there I would focus more on that then the river


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the rope in the bottom of the last photo...and then you look up and across the water to see...the building.
Well done.


----------



## The Empress (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the second and the third!!!


----------



## mfer (Jan 11, 2010)

I love them all.  REALLY good shots.


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you very much for all of your comments (and nice ones!!!). 
Plenty of beautifull pictures for 2010!
See you late on the forum


----------



## [Dillz] (Jan 14, 2010)

LOVE the last shot! XD


----------



## Hope (Jan 14, 2010)

xjken99 said:


> I like all three, #2 is good but, I would tried cropping out the railing and just had the wall and the tunnel.


 yeah I agree. 
Great photos though, well done!


----------



## bhphotography (Jan 16, 2010)

love the two shots with reflextions! Keep up the good work


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the tonal quality of all of them. The first one seems to have a little bit of camera shake though. I like all the crops as well. Other than that, I kind of want to go shoot some night-time cityscapes now, lol.


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice to hear that this work would give you the will to go shoot by night. 
Many news on my website. A new work is going on about the suburb around Paris et the place of human in this context. I would love to know your feelings about this subject...:scratch:


Catégory "projets en cours", "banlieue" :









or "scènes de vie"










I hope to hear about  you soon. See you


----------



## jokyrock (Jan 22, 2010)

nice i liked all pictures.


----------



## bazooka (Jan 22, 2010)

Great stuff.


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Jan 29, 2010)

new pictures!

[url=http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/image-perso/img-4328,e4cdab1f6fd788df3f1459ceedfc91dc.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Feb 20, 2010)

New pictures...


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Valeria_Mazzarella (Feb 25, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## xavierdumoulin (Apr 14, 2010)

New pictures, shadows of our soul.


----------



## Newcastle Shooter (Apr 14, 2010)

Great shots. Love long exposure and these look striking in B+W. Inspired me to go and try some myself  Thanks.


----------



## bonobo_slr (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 for cropping out the rail. I would also frame the picture so it was symmetric as well - having where the wall and the ground meets in the middle.


----------

